

Analyze your customers and API data in R through the Canopy Labs Console - cl42
http://insights.canopylabs.com/?p=526

======
cl42
We're quite excited to be releasing this feature and would love to hear your
thoughts! If you're an R user or do a lot of data analysis with R, while also
collecting data online, do let us know! We'd love to chat.

